# Flea market finds.



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2017)

After 5 days of being cooped up in the house recovering from surgery I was feeling better and had to get out for awhile. Strapped on my compression wrap and out I went. It got up to 69 degrees on Friday so it was a good day to get out for a ride in a car. Passed a flea market and I said hey turn around, let's go check it out. My friend was driving, I'm not up to that yet I don't think. So this place had a guy that had the whole corner of a wing of a building, all kinds of tools, lots of crap but some gems too if you knew what you where looking for. I specifically wanted a nice American made back saw. I found 2, a newer craftsman and an older disston. I got them both for $12.00
It was a little hard to see but it is a disston, nice fine tooth.



The craftsman is like new, very little use. Both made in usaUSA.


 
I found these 2, didn't know what brand they where or really care. I was just looking for a couple junk saw to cut scrapers out of the blades. 



But when I got home in better light I saw that they are from the Pennsylvania saw co. USA made. 1 rip and 1 crosscut. I dunno, I might still cut them up, got em both for $10.00



Then as I was walking around in a small section I found a bunch of vintage stuff, pickles and pitchforks and old blowtorches etc. I was having fun just looking at some of this stuff. Then I saw an old saw vice buried under a bunch of stuff, I literally had to ask my friend to step over things and go get it. Once I saw it in my hands I knew what it was, but the bench/table clamp had been broken and repaired, welding cast iron is not really a good idea but sometimes you get away with it. How much? I asked, he said $20.00, But it's broken and all the parts aren't here I said. He didn't budge. So I googled it, in good shape they can be pricey. I contacted brother @Brink and asked him for his opinion on it since I know he has some saw sharpening equipment. After some discussion he advised I go back and get it, so I did, here it is
It is a disston no.3 saw vice, missing the filing attachment and it has the repaired clamp. I'm not too concerned about the filing attachment as I have always been pretty good with filing by hand.



The thumb screws are there for the filling attachment.



And this is the broken clamp that was welded. If it breaks again I'll deal with it then.


 You see the little jewel next to it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 25, 2017)

Another nice score.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2017)

When i went back to get the saw vice i was looking around the area to see if i could find the filing attachment, i never did. But i did find this nice little saw set.

So I asked the man, how much? $5.00 i tried not too look too excited when I said I'll take it!!



It's a Stanley 42x. All there and it works.



It'll clean up nice.



I saw the name and that got me interested.



My other saw set is a little more crude and better suited for larger tooth saws. This one has a finer set blade and better adjustment. You set this on the saw and look down through the top.



Squeeze the handle a little and a plunger comes out and grabs the saw blade.



Squeeze it all the way and the little blade in the center comes all the way out to set the tooth. Brilliant! 


 
The big score was the saw vice. But i gotta tell you I was very tickled to find the Stanley saw set! Now I can use this stuff to sharpen the 2 back saws I got, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice score Greg! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2017)

Very cool. Nice prices too....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> Another nice score.


It's a sickness, lol. I can't stop looking for wood or tools.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 25, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's a sickness, lol. I can't stop looking for wood or tools.



I think we're all in the same boat brother! Tony

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2017)

Very nice! Looks like you found some good deals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 25, 2017)

@woodtickgreg 
I know all about that incurable disease. Not sure I would take the cure if there was one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 26, 2017)

You did well, now it's time to REST!


----------



## Brink (Mar 26, 2017)

Guides are nice, but not really needed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 26, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> @woodtickgreg
> I know all about that incurable disease. Not sure I would take the cure if there was one.


Well David, we now know one thing about the disease, a hernia operation won't cure it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2017)

Brink said:


> You did well, now it's time to REST!


Yup I will, I'm a little sore today and going to take it easy. 


CWS said:


> Well David, we now know one thing about the disease, a hernia operation won't cure it.


No it didn't, lol. It just gives me too much time to search on the computer for stuff!!


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 26, 2017)

@woodtickgreg if you want a back saw these are what you really need  for sharpening I have an old E C Stearns saw vise I bought for 5.00, wish it was a little longer but sure gets the job done!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> @woodtickgreg if you want a back saw these are what you really need  for sharpening I have an old E C Stearns saw vise I bought for 5.00, wish it was a little longer but sure gets the job done!
> 
> View attachment 125187


I really like those saws and they are definitely top quality, but just a bit out of my budget, or should I say I would rather put big dollars somewhere else than a tool that will get occasional use. Now if I found one of those at a flea market for 5 bucks..........


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 26, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I really like those saws and they are definitely top quality, but just a bit out of my budget, or should I saw I would rather put big dollars somewhere else than a tool that will get occasional use. Now if I found one of those at a flea market for 5 bucks..........



I honestly wouldn't have been able to justify except for two reasons, I got a discount on the first since I took their saw sharpening seminar, and then I bartered my old Delta 46-460 for the balance of the first saw after the deposit and the second one (The second one is technically a second due to a couple tiny cosmetic issues but what do I care? I'm going to use it).

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 7, 2017)

So i went back to the flea market today to see if there was anything new at my new favorite flea markets tool guys booth, lol.
Yup I found a few things. You really gotta dig around and see what you can find in his area.
E.C. Atkins saw co. Indianapolis, In.


 the handle is broke clean through, but it is so ornate that I think I'll strip the paint and repair it rather than make a new one.


 patented 1895



A little hard to read but as far as I can tell it says something about the quality of their blade and handle for your sawing pleasure, or something like that.
Definitely worth 5 bucks!


 A crook neck chisel.



It will clean up easy, nice for 2 bucks.



The original box.


 Nice, a little surface rust on the sole that I'm sure will come off with wd40. Blade doesn't look like it ever touched wood.


 Nice find in the original box for 20 bucks. They can be found for less but rarely unused in the original box. This one will go in the collection.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 7, 2017)

Congrats on the incredible finds. You sure seem to find the deals! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 7, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats on the incredible finds. You sure seem to find the deals! Chuck


I look hard for them, dig through boxes of stuff, look behind things, I find things where I don't expect to find them. Today I passed on a saw set for a really big saw, not sure what kind of saw it actually was for but definitely bigger than anything I have.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 9, 2017)

Saw the flea market.tool guy again, bought a few center drills for the metal lathe, and found this saw set. I never realized there where so many makers saw sets. I have one similar to this but not exactly the same.
View from the top.


 better top view.



Apex on the handle.


 special marked on the bottom of the other handle.



Patent dates.



Apex trademark.


 Not sure what this means.

 a cool little saw Set though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 10, 2017)

I didn't know you could collect saw sets like hand planes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice Score's Greg

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2018)

@Jeff M. Funny you found this old thread. I was back to my tool guy at the flea market today and i actually that of you when I saw this.

Need a brace? This is one of 3 shelves of them.


 I picked out 2 nice ones, a craftsman, and a Stanley. Not collectible but good fully functional users. However I might put the craftsman into the collection. Paid $15.00 for these. Notice the different lengths of the rotating handles? One is for speed and one is for torque.


 I have these three that I got in a box of auction stuff, I don't even know what these are.


 I responded to a Craigslist add on this today, spent more than I should have, $100.00, but it was in the original box, had the original paperwork, extra brand new nickers, and a good assortment of cutters. I was happy to add this to the collection. I have seen them go for much more.





 manual and spurs, I call them knickers.


 1 blade set.


 second blade set.


 and the jewel itself. She will clean up very easy.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 28, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> @Jeff M. Funny you found this old thread. I was back to my tool guy at the flea market today and i actually that of you when I saw this.
> 
> Need a brace? This is one of 3 shelves of them.
> View attachment 140699 I picked out 2 nice ones, a craftsman, and a Stanley. Not collectible but good fully functional users. However I might put the craftsman into the collection. Paid $15.00 for these. Notice the different lengths of the rotating handles? One is for speed and one is for torque.
> ...



Looks good! Based on what I can see, I think you're only missing one iron! She should clean up real nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2018)

Scored this at an online auction for $100.00 about a .month ago, been to damned busy with work to even mess with it.
Powermatic osscilating spindle sander.


 with a crate of Sanding sleeves and a crepe rubber cleaning stick.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 28, 2018)

Wow Greg, That 45 is sweet, and yeah I still need a brace unless Colin has already picked one up, ( @Schroedc ) I would not want to leave him hanging if he did. But if you wanted to part with one of em that Stanley would be just fine, or whatever, looks like a good clean user.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 28, 2018)

That Cross brand brace I got when I got the Disston has a broken jaw so it ain't too good to use, doing the job but I could use a good reliable one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 28, 2018)

@woodtickgreg - I haven't been out in the last few days, if you have extras and want to ppar with one, go ahead and sell him a brace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2018)

@Jeff M. See what I mean? Deals can be found if you know where to look and arent afraid to use a little elbow grease sometimes to fix tools up. I have 2 boxes of some cool stuff that I purchased from an online auction that I haven't even gone through yet to even see what's in the boxes. Deals are out there..........always looking. Oh, and today I scored a free tread mill, why? Because there was a 2.5 horse dc motor in it!!! These are great motors to use in our machines, you just need a controller for them and then you also get variable speed. I plan to use this one in a belt sander build .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> That Cross brand brace I got when I got the Disston has a broken jaw so it ain't too good to use, doing the job but I could use a good reliable one.





Schroedc said:


> @woodtickgreg - I haven't been out in the last few days, if you have extras and want to ppar with one, go ahead and sell him a brace.


Let me check out this 3 I have pictured above, if one of them is worthy of cleaning up and using I'll let you know Jeff.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2018)

And if the ones in my basement aren't any good I'm going back to the flea market on Friday and I'll pick out a good one for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 28, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> @Jeff M. See what I mean? Deals can be found if you know where to look and arent afraid to use a little elbow grease sometimes to fix tools up. I have 2 boxes of some cool stuff that I purchased from an online auction that I haven't even gone through yet to even see what's in the boxes. Deals are out there..........always looking. Oh, and today I scored a free tread mill, why? Because there was a 2.5 horse dc motor in it!!! These are great motors to use in our machines, you just need a controller for them and then you also get variable speed. I plan to use this one in a belt sander build .


Not a problem Greg, let me know, thanks


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 28, 2018)

Greg, I just noticed a wood thing that is stepped in the box with the 45, what do you suppose that is for, seems like it would be a template or something of the sort? Idk, just caught my eye.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> Greg, I just noticed a wood thing that is stepped in the box with the 45, what do you suppose that is for, seems like it would be a template or something of the sort? Idk, just caught my eye.


Not sure actually, I saw that too, looks shop made out of a piece of mahogany. Might be a gage of some kind. Maybe I'll figure it out when I go to set it up, not really an expert on the 45 yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 28, 2018)

I went to a yard/divorce sale yesterday. She is a neighbor and was unloading her exes’ leftover stuff. She had a bunch of tools and stuff, loaded it in a bag and said take it for 5.00. The Diablo saw blade was worth that so I said sure  she said he made knives and bows...I’ll have to go through the bag tomorrow to see what I scored, been sitting on the bench.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 28, 2018)

Greg, when and if you go back to that tool shop Friday can you please look for a tenon/dowel maker, whatever they are called, I can clean up one and stuff so if it is rough that is ok. If it is not to much trouble.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2018)

Ha! I've been looking for one of those for myself! Unless he has 2 that's probably not going to happen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 28, 2018)

I hear ya, no worries


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 28, 2018)

Greg,
Love the 45-good find. $100 doesn't seem bad at all for that tool and cutters. Heck I'd give you $50 right now for it!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 29, 2018)

Here is a picture of the spoils I scored.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Here is a picture of the spoils I scored.
> View attachment 140789


couple of neat knife blanks in there. and that spokeshave, basic but cool Lou


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

He @woodtickgreg you still heading out tomorrow to the tool store?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 1, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> He @woodtickgreg you still heading out tomorrow to the tool store?


I'm going to try, depends on how my day goes at work. If not Friday then saturday.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm going to try, depends on how my day goes at work. If not Friday then saturday.


its cool Greg, whenever bud,


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2018)

@Jeff M. 
I got ya a brace! Pics later, still at work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 2, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Scored this at an online auction for $100.00 about a .month ago, been to damned busy with work to even mess with it.
> Powermatic osscilating spindle sander.
> View attachment 140711 with a crate of Sanding sleeves and a crepe rubber cleaning stick.
> View attachment 140712



I've got the exact same one that I picked up from Colin! Nice, stout machine. Which reminds me, I need to contact my gunsmith friend. I left the one spindle I had with him a while ago to make me a couple more so I can buy some rubber drums and have a few different sizes ready to go and I've completely forgotten to get back to him with the answers to a couple questions...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 2, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> @Jeff M.
> I got ya a brace! Pics later, still at work.


whadya whadya whadya ge ge ge get me there Greg, Can I Can I Can I see see see it yet.... the the the the suspense is is is mak mak maki makin making me crazy!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2018)

I found this Craftsman brace that I would like for my collection today.


 
So Jeff the Stanley brace on the left is yours if your still interested in it.


 
I also found a very nice set of vintage auger bits by Irwin. 
Looks like 4 of them have been used. Got a cool little manual about auger bits with the set.


 
Look at the date on the bit, and $1.19 price!



The copyright on the manual is dated 1952

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 2, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I found this Craftsman brace that I would like for my collection today.
> View attachment 141052
> So Jeff the Stanley brace on the left is yours if your still interested in it.
> View attachment 141053
> ...


Yeah that is the same Craftsman Brace I am taking apart now, Its nice too. Nice find on the auger bits. But yeah I like the brace, I got one auger so far and its a 1 incher, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2018)

I sold the Stanley brace to Jeff since he asked about it earlier. It'll give him a good start on his hand tool collection. It's a very nice user.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 2, 2018)

I found a hand tool for @Jeff M.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> I found a hand tool for @Jeff M.
> View attachment 141061


That's awesome!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 2, 2018)

Nice Lou, LOL could probably use the handle to fix my nephews saw I got him today. They sawed the handle right in half and don't ask me how they bent the blade to do that and bend it back. LOL


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2018)

Make a handle!


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 2, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Make a handle!


Yes sir I already got the template printed

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 2, 2018)

Remember  or it didn’t happen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 3, 2018)

@Jeff M. I found another tool for you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 3, 2018)

whats the green thingy for? lol


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 3, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> whats the green thingy for? lol


That’s what turns the blade


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 3, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> That’s what turns the blade


Lou, thats what your arm is for, crank it, use those muscles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 4, 2018)

@Jeff M. i found a electric hammer for you...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------

